# Chrome Tint VS Black Tint



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

I have 2001 Nissan sentra Gray color
i want to tint car windows but i can't decide what tint will look good on the gray car.Any body here tried chrome tint ?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

this is the type of forum where the vast majority of people will probably say that chrome tint is bad on any car. Just forwarning you 

I'd say black because it creates more contrast with the windows. Chrome tint is too silvery with a silver car so i think it'd look funny.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

go black....

1) it looks better and cleaner
2) mirror/chrome tints are illegal (atleast in miami FL  , i got a ticket for them once)


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

what he said, plus teh chromie tint is kinda ugly....-before i get flamed- depending on how it is done


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not a fan of chrome anywhere except the engine bay, and even there I'm not the hugest fan, I like everything black... (once you go black...)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

chrome looks good only on some cars. and if your like me, the finger prints and dirt on it will drive you insane. go dark. less chance of ugly people putting makeup on with your car


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

i go with black tint made by Diamond lifetime warranty
tinting cost $135.00(in texas)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DMT said:


> i go with black tint made by Diamond lifetime warranty
> tinting cost $135.00(in texas)


i heard 3M tint is the best...i dunno though

ide go with black...i just took mine off, and i think it looks 10 times better


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

I begto differ...I have a white car and chrome tint loks alright!!in my opinion, it doesnt look too ricey!! is hould get some pics up... :showpics:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sentra96816 said:


> I begto differ...I have a white car and chrome tint loks alright!!in my opinion, it doesnt look too ricey!! is hould get some pics up... :showpics:


Chrome tint rarely looks good on any car. I was thinking of putting it on my teal car (or a more titanium color rather than silver). I think any colorless car (by colorless I mean white, black and greys) would look good with black tint b/c it usually makes a nice contrast. I think it is illegal as well.

I jus think chrome tint attracts too much unwanted attention.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*finish tint*

i finally got tint
it took about 2hour and tint is made by sun guards.
i will post pic maybe tommorrow.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i heard 3M tint is the best...i dunno though
> 
> ide go with black...i just took mine off, and i think it looks 10 times better


Wait till this summer down here in jax...I did it last year and it sucked badddddd

Black tint is the best by far


----------

